# 6 weeks 2 days pregnant but no yolk sac/fetal pole



## babies2be (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Today I am 6 weeks 2 days pregnant and had a vaginal scan. The doctor informed me that I have an empty sac.....he did not see any yolk sac or fetal pole in my gestational sac, which means I am likely to have a blighted ovum and due to miscarry soon..............   

I am devastated...this was my 3rd ivf, FET..........I was so happy 2 weeks ago and today I feel this is the end of the road for me........

Did anyone else had any such experiences where they first saw an empty sac and later the pregnancy turned out ok?

Please advise..what should I do..have been praying since got the news...............


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't offer any insights here but I didn't want to read and run.    and    that everything turns out alright.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

what did your doc advise honey?


This is such are hard journey - if no one is able to answer your question - I'll move it onto a board where someone may be able to help you.


    and    that the outcome is different


Mini xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't want to read and run and wanted to send you massive  .  i don't have any experience of this, sorry.

Hope that all turns out well.

xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Babiestobe - So sorry to read your news   I can see that you posted a while back but wanted to post to say I have been in the same boat with a blighted ovum in January 2011  it's a really difficult time and wanted to send you     
Hope things are ok  
Ali x


----------



## pensacolamom (Jan 18, 2012)

My first OBGYN visit showed a blighted ovum...I went to a different OBGYN and he found the fetal pole immediately!  And now I have a 18 month old!  Don't get discouraged...anything can happen!!!


----------

